# Cramping on day of FET - Natural Cycle



## mrs strongman (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone experience this? Don't remember cramping like this after ET, and the cramps I did have later I attributed to Cyclogest. Transfer went really well, so a bit surprised. Quite uncomfortable, but trying not to read too much into anything at the moment!!! Really appreciate hearing from anyone who experienced similar though.


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

I had a medicated cycle so I had started cyclogest a few days before I had the transfer, and I had cramps from that, but then after the transfer I also got a different kind of cramp. I think (and I could be wrong, and probably am!) it might be from the catheter opening up the cervix? I've had weird and wonderful cramps after each of my ET's whether it's been a fresh cycle or FET. 
Fingers crossed for you   xx


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Mrs Strongman

I had terrible cramps from the day of the transfer (medicated cycle )for about 4 days when they eased off (I was even taking anti cramping medication). I continued to haveaf type  cramps which hid me under my duvet and cuased mini melt down - convinced it was all over. 

However BFP this morning so I am taking it as a good sign!

Good Luck
Boggler


----------



## mrs strongman (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, and major congrats Boggler!! How exciting.  

Not in as much pain today thankfully. Only 13 days of waiting left, lol.


----------



## millie89 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi im too going through a natural FET at the moment,my craping started the day afer ET last tuesday i experienced bloating too felt just as if my period is about to start,they seem to have subsided today like a fool i did a HPT this morning result negative kind ofd resided my self to the fact thats the result,i have the blood test next thurs but feel really gutted.We had IVF in 2005 i had no pain or anything after ET that time and got a healthy son from it(i actually ahd no pregnancy symptoms throughout either),Keep thinking im not going to be so lucky again x


----------



## mrs strongman (Jul 11, 2011)

When's your OTD millie? Sounds way, way too early to me to even think about testing!! (but I'm a bit of a POAS phobe) It's far from over yet!! Loads of people have AF pains and go on to get a positive. Best of luck. x


----------



## millie89 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi had blood test today came back with level 5 HCG.should be around 75.This is so frustrating not having a definite yes or no,I have to have it repeated in 7 days but highly likely to bleed in next few days although they did say stranger things have happened,Ive had a bad feeling from the cramping from day 1 though just the same when i had my ectopic,.When it worked with our son it was so positive from the minute they were transferred.We were so prepared today for a negative (and a tiny bit for a positive)but not a maybe.


----------



## mrs strongman (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear you've not got a definitive answer. Really hope there's still good news waiting for you. Also hoping that my cramps on day 1 aren't a bad sign!!!! xx


----------



## mrs strongman (Jul 11, 2011)

In case anyone stumbles across this post and are worried about cramping from ET - don't!!! Still beyond astonished but we got a BFP today. Honestly thought it hadn't worked, just goes to show!!! xx


----------

